# BLASC Namen löschen



## Aldir (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ist es möglich Namen zu löschen,
von Leuten die nicht mehr oder noch nie in der Gilde waren?

Bei uns stehen Namen drin die nicht mehr in der Gilde sind, wie bekommen wir die raus.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort

Gruß Aldir


----------



## Roran (31. Dezember 2006)

Aldir schrieb:


> Hallo ist es möglich Namen zu löschen,
> von Leuten die nicht mehr oder noch nie in der Gilde waren?
> 
> Bei uns stehen Namen drin die nicht mehr in der Gilde sind, wie bekommen wir die raus.
> ...


Im Moment ist es noch so,
das die nach 3 Monaten von selber aus BLASC verschwinden,
wenn keiner von denen mehr was macht.

Und wenn wenn sie was machen,
ändert sich die Gilde auch.


----------



## Aldir (31. Dezember 2006)

Es ist nur so wir haben einen Namen ( Xorî) drin, der noch nie in der Gilde war?


----------



## TaZz (31. Dezember 2006)

Dann /w ihn doch einfach mal ingame an, denn er müsste demnach doch dann auch auf eurem Realm sein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (31. Dezember 2006)

Aldir schrieb:


> Es ist nur so wir haben einen Namen ( Xorî) drin, der noch nie in der Gilde war?


Also mir wäre es neu,
das BLASC selber welche in Gilden packt,
die nie in der Gilde drin waren.

Das wäre das erste mal seit fast 2 Jahren BLASC.

Dem zu folge gehe ich davon aus das der in der Gilde war
und diese nun verlassen hat.

Mach mal ein /who Xorî dann siehste auch die Gilden zugehörigkeit.

Und dieses Jahr wird sich daran auch nix mehr ändern.


----------



## TaZz (31. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht war er einfach zu der Zeit, in der er sich seinen Character hier hochgeladen hat in eurer Gilde und ist zwischenzeitlich geleaved 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amor/Wolli (4. März 2007)

Da wäre doch ein button "Aktualisieren"in diesem tool nicht schlecht was nur der Gildenleader hat (also den status Gildenleiter) .

Wir haben auch einige drin die schon lange weg sind....


----------



## Phaeilo (5. März 2007)

Wär ne gute Idee wenn Blasc die Gildenmember jedes Users scannen würde und dann mit den Userdaten hochladen würde. So wären die Daten wesentlich konsistenter.


----------



## Roran (5. März 2007)

Phaeilo schrieb:


> Wär ne gute Idee wenn Blasc die Gildenmember jedes Users scannen würde und dann mit den Userdaten hochladen würde. So wären die Daten wesentlich konsistenter.


Eigentlich ne gute Idee.

Aber, wenn da nicht das Problem wäre,
das kein BLASC User eine eigene BLASC ID hat.

Wie willst Du das machen,
ohne das man das anhand von IDs nachvollziehen kann,
welches BLASC Profil gerade überprüft wird ?

Denn BLASC ist mit Absicht so gehandhabt worden,
das jeder seine Daten Anonyme übertragen kann.


----------



## Phaeilo (6. März 2007)

Wozu braucht man denn eine Blasc Id?
Wenn ein Charakter (Blasc User) eine Liste mit den Namen seiner Gildenmitglieder dem Server meldet, kann dieser dann einfach abgleichen ob Charaktere in der Gilde sind, die dort eigentlich nicht mehr seien dürften. Da der Charname auf jedem Realm unique ist sollte das doch kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein ^^


----------



## Roran (6. März 2007)

Phaeilo schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man denn eine Blasc Id?
> Wenn ein Charakter (Blasc User) eine Liste mit den Namen seiner Gildenmitglieder dem Server meldet, kann dieser dann einfach abgleichen ob Charaktere in der Gilde sind, die dort eigentlich nicht mehr seien dürften. Da der Charname auf jedem Realm unique ist sollte das doch kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein ^^


Und wie willste ohne ID dem Server gegenüber beweisen das Du das darfst?
Dann könnte ja jeder hingehen und das nach beliben ändern,
darum braucht man eine ID damit sowas geht.

USER: " Hallo Server ich hab Daten für Dich"
Server: " Wer bist DU denn und was für Daten hast Du denn ?"
USER: " Ich schick Dir unsere Gilden Member zur Überprüfung! "
Server: Woher soll ich wissen, das Du das überhaupt darfst,
ich weiß ja nicht mal wer Du bist.
Kannst Du dich als einer Ausweisen der das darf ?"

Sowas ist ein ganz normales Vorgehen bei Daten Austausch von Server Client Systemen.


----------



## Amor/Wolli (7. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Und wie willste ohne ID dem Server gegenüber beweisen das Du das darfst?
> Dann könnte ja jeder hingehen und das nach beliben ändern,
> darum braucht man eine ID damit sowas geht.
> 
> ...



Bekommt man nicht schon eine Id ? Man sendet doch auch die Informationen raus "wer" welches Rezept kann damit weiss der Server doch schon wer da ist, ausgelesen müsste doch dann nur noch der Gildenstatus des Senders.

Ich denke auch mal das Thema anonymität mit diesem Blizzard-Arsenal Geschichte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dann könnte man das ja auch mit einem Bot der die Arsenalseiten durchforscht seine eigene Datenbank aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Emailadressen gibts dieses ja bekanntlich schon...

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Roran (7. März 2007)

Amor/Wolli schrieb:


> Bekommt man nicht schon eine Id ? Man sendet doch auch die Informationen raus "wer" welches Rezept kann damit weiss der Server doch schon wer da ist, ausgelesen müsste doch dann nur noch der Gildenstatus des Senders.
> 
> Ich denke auch mal das Thema anonymität mit diesem Blizzard-Arsenal Geschichte ist
> 
> ...


Ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint,
aber.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roran schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne gute Idee.
> 
> Aber, wenn da nicht das Problem wäre,
> das kein BLASC User eine eigene BLASC ID hat.
> ...



Was also heißt,
BLASC schickt mit den Angaben,
Namen, Items, Talente, usw usw, an den Server.
Es ist also vom Server nicht nach Vollziehbar, 
wer da die Daten hoch geschickt hat,
weil keiner eine eigene ID hat.


----------



## Amor/Wolli (7. März 2007)

Und wie funktioniert daß ich dann in diesem /BLAScrafter (fehlt da nicht ein c ? ^^ )

die Angaben bekomme das "xy"  dieses Rezept craften kann ?


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Du musst ja nur wissen wie der _Char_ heißt und das ist natürlich eine Information die übertragen wird.


----------



## Amor/Wolli (7. März 2007)

Na der Name ist doch fast ne Id oder nicht ? ^^

Vorallem lässt sich bei Wow ja auch schon vom Namen die Gilde des jenigen auslesen .

Und dann halt nur noch ein kleines Script was halt versteckt /who "Gilde" etc ausliest und das dann mit Kennung des Namens zu ner mysql oder postgresql wo die daten gesammelt werden.

Also ich denke das ist möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Ich würd mal behaupten, dass der Grund warum das nicht gemacht wird nicht ist, dass es technisch nicht möglich wäre über den ein oder anderen Weg von anderen Leute Gilden Übersichten zu erstellen und zu schicken. Sondern, dass BLASC nach dem Prinzip arbeitet, dass jeder seien eigenen Daten überträgt. Von daher soll keiner andere durch Manipulation die Möglichkeit bekommen anderer Leut ihre Daten zu löschen (Sry für Ruhrpott Genitv aber kein Plan wie der Satz sonst zu ende gehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also wäre ein maximal Möglicher vorschlag, dass in den Daten die an BLASC gesendet werden irgendwie die Gilden wechsel Protokolliert werden und die BLASC Datenbank neben dem Hinzufügen von Daten auch eine Funktion zum Löschen von Daten bekommt. <= VIEL Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mit zu rechnen, dass das so schnell passieren wird (Wenn überhaupt).


----------



## Phaeilo (7. März 2007)

Möglich ist es schon. Die Frage ist nur, wie der Server mit den Daten umgeht. Vielleicht könnte der Server die Daten ja erst anwenden wenn er über 24h nichts mehr von den hinzugekommenen oder weggegangen hört.
Aber gegen Manipulation der SavedVars sind die anderen Bereiche der Datenbank ja auch nicht wirklich sicher oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Könntest du deine Möglichkeit noch mal erklären? Ich verstehe die in der Kurzform leider nicht ganz. Also momentan läuft das Ganze ja so, dass bei jedem Update einfach alles Hochgeladen wird und Hinzugefügt/Überschrieben wird. Und wenn 3 Monate nichts passiert ist wirds wieder gelöscht. Das heißt, wenn einer seien Char hochläd und in einer Gilde ist wird bei der Gilde eingetrgen das er Mitglied ist. Wechselt er nun passiert mit diesem Eintrag in der Member Liste nichts mehr weil er ja nur bei der neuen Gilde als Member eingetragen wird.Jo und dann steht er halt noch 3 Monate da.

Und wie spielt da jetzt deien Sache mit den 24 Stunden rein? Btw, dass es nicht unmöglich wäre, dass so zu realisieren wie ihr gesagt habt, habe ich nicht bestritten. Allerdings müsste dafür die Funktion des Löschens als Datenbank Funktion eingefügt werden und andere Leute wären mit für deine Daten verantwortlich.



Phaeilo schrieb:


> Aber gegen Manipulation der SavedVars sind die anderen Bereiche der Datenbank ja auch nicht wirklich sicher oder irre ich mich da?



Eben! Alerdings ist es zwar ungemein Ärgerlich wenn irgendwer nen neues Item erfindet oder seine Char manipuliert. Aber wenn wer Fremdes deien Char löschen würde wäre, dass ein wirklicher Schaden. Da wäre jemand persönlich betroffen.


----------



## Valkum (7. März 2007)

Die 3 monate lösch Zeit stimmen aber nicht.
Gib in die Suche Daeth ein da steht letze Aktualisierung 2007-01-01 das war VOR 3 Monaten und der soll aus unserer Gildenliste raus weild er nicht mehr drin is. und sein Blasc net mehr funtzt.


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Die 3 monate lösch Zeit stimmen aber nicht.
> Gib in die Suche Daeth ein da steht letze Aktualisierung 2007-01-01 das war VOR 3 Monaten und der soll aus unserer Gildenliste raus weild er nicht mehr drin is. und sein Blasc net mehr funtzt.



Tut mir leid aber der 2007-01-01 ist erst 2 Monate und 6 Tage her^^ Aber wayne Jeder macht mal Flüchtigkeitsfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (7. März 2007)

OOO stimmt ups
hab falsch nachgerechnet.

Wäre aber trotzdem net wenn jemand


Daeth
Desastermast
Ulbreck
Malldann
Malldanis

Aus der gilde entfernen könnte


----------



## Phaeilo (7. März 2007)

Also ich werde versuchen es nochmal zu erklären:
User lädt Liste mit den Charnamen aus seiner Gilde hoch.
Server geht die Namensliste durch:
->Charname ist der Datenbank unbekannt: Gildenmember hat kein Blasc, der Name kann also ignoriert werden.
->Charname ist in der Datenbank und dort auch in der Gilde des Uploaders: Dann ist ja alles ok.
->Charname ist in der Datenbank aber nicht in der Gilde des Uploaders: Wenn das letzte Update von dem betreffenden Charname älter als 24h oder ein anderem Zeitraum ist, die Gilde des Charnames in die Gilde des Uploaders ändern.
------------
Server guckt ob in SEINER Gildenliste (in Datenbank) Chars sind die in der hochgeladenen Gildenliste nicht sind:
->Wenn ja, dann gucken ob das Update länger als 24h oder so her ist und gegebenenfalls auf "Keine Gilde" stellen oder in der Gilde auf Inaktiv stellen
Ich hoffe mal es ist grob klargeworden was ich mir vorstelle. ^^

Im schlimmsten Fall der Manipulation würde ich entweder eine komplett leere Liste an den Server senden, oder einfach Leute hinzufügen. Das hätte die Folge, dass Benutzer die seit 24h nicht mehr upgeloaded haben aus der Gilde fliegen, bzw. hineinkommen.
Sobald aber der nächste Gildenmember sein WoW schließt, lädt Blasc wieder die komplette Gildenliste hoch. Und somit kommen die falschen User wieder raus und die richtigen wieder rein.


----------



## daLord (7. März 2007)

Gut. Also dann haben wir ja jetzt das von dir beschriebene Modell. Technisch auf jeden Fall machbar (wie oben schon gesagt). Nur stellt es auf jeden Fall eine große Änderung in der Arbeitsweise der Datenbank da. Bis jetzt wurde auf Grund von Benutzerdaten noch nichts gelöscht sondern nur überschrieben. Und die Leute in Gilden würden auch an den Datensatz erstellung anderer Leute beteiligt (Bei dem bin ich mir gar nicht sicher ob das von den Programmieren akzeptiert würde ??? ). Also wie gesagt durchaus möglich, aber "Große Änderung im Programm" = "Sehr viel Arbeit" Und ob das im Moment von den Programmieren angegangen wird ist mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Valkum (8. März 2007)

Hmm ausserdem soolltet ihr ma beim BLASC die Info aktualisieren. da steht noch www.blasc.de   und die version stimmt auch net

Und meine rechtschreibfehler sind ma wieder maßig. xD


----------

